# Nike "Liberty" Dunk Sneakers - Yay or Nay?



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

This season London's historical department store, Liberty, have teamed up with Nike to create these beautiful trainers featuring their iconic ditzy floral prints.

The Nike Design team selected two classic Liberty prints, Wilshire and Pepper, to create two limited editions of the Nike Dunk. Liberty fabrics are characterized by tender palettes, all over floral prints, and detailed movement, which is the perfect juxtaposition with the clean design lines of the Nike Dunk.

The quintessentially English sneakers (or should that be trainers?) are available just about now, and are a slightly more tomboy-ish take on this season's floral trend. Perfect with dark denim and a crisp white tee.

Sourec/Source


----------



## Aprill (May 3, 2008)

totally hot and I will be adding these to my nike collection...over 70 pairs and counting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## internetchick (May 3, 2008)

Don't care for them.


----------



## daer0n (May 3, 2008)

Lol

Those are nay for me, the only sneakers that i like are converse, if i dont wear sneakers then i wear hiking boots. Those are way too fruity for me


----------



## beaglette (May 3, 2008)

Love them!

What's the MSRP?





I need a CP!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## lynnda (May 3, 2008)

Not for me.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 3, 2008)

Nay.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 3, 2008)

Definitely not a fan. I don't wear running shoes.


----------



## macface (May 3, 2008)

ugly


----------



## pinksugar (May 3, 2008)

cute! but I wouldn't wear them. I don't have the right clothes to suit them


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif totally hot and I will be adding these to my nike collection...over 70 pairs and counting!!!!!!!!!!



Wow! That is impressive!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 3, 2008)

*I will not be adding them to my collection*


----------



## bCreative (May 3, 2008)

Those are terrible.


----------



## aney (May 3, 2008)

Nay!


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2008)

They're cute. Not my style though.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 5, 2008)

not my style for jsut regular comfy sneakers i like my chucks or kitson ones these are over the top floral


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif totally hot and I will be adding these to my nike collection...over 70 pairs and counting!!!!!!!!!!



You have 70 pairs of Nikes? I thought I had a lot of surfboards...The "trainers" are great! (In my case, they'd be crosstrainers!) I love them!!!


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2008)

Not my style but cute all the same


----------



## Anthea (May 5, 2008)

not for me.


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

those are totally hideous!


----------

